# best archery range in/around Montreal



## mlevesque (Oct 25, 2013)

Looking for an indoor archery range for this winter. Any suggestions?


----------



## gelu88 (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm looking for exactly the same thing, though for next summer.

I live in Brossard and http://www.lafinepointe.ca/ looks like a good place.

During the winter they practice at École Marie-Victorin, and their prices look pretty cheap.

If you go be sure to report back!


----------



## alefone (Oct 12, 2012)

I knew about that one but the owner is a jack ass....it's up to you.In the winter I shoot at home (12 yard range in the basement) in the summer I go to St. Constant outdoor range run but very friendly people .....If you don't mind cold this outdoor place is always open.....


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

http://acprepentigny.ca/ is the best one i have shot at. you can get 40 meters indoors and normally they are open every day.


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

hey guys
drop in and visit with us here...

http://www.archersdesthubert.ca/
if you need translations pm me


----------



## Cadpat (Mar 16, 2013)

Check this out 
http://www.ftaq.qc.ca/regions.asp

Region 8, 10, 11, 13


----------



## tspiri (Feb 1, 2013)

I know there's a club shooting at Claude Robillard and they have a 70 meter range but I haven't been there myself. I tried a smaller club in Montreal North, Cupidon and it was awful.


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Here you go: 

http://www.ctam.info/

70m indoors, and home to some exceptional target archers. I used to live in Montreal and I shot there for 3 years. Great club.

Complexe sportif Claude-Robillard 
1000, Émile-Journeault
Montréal QC


----------

